# Adapter für Scheibenbremsleitunsführung



## Catsoft (25. September 2007)

Moinsen!
Die Rahmen von Rocky haben ja mittlerweile diese neumodische Leitungsführung für durchgehende Bremsleitungen. Für Scheibenbremsen mag das sinnvoll sein, aber an meinem CXR möchte ich die Nokons doch gerne unterbrochen verlegen. Gibt es irgendwo Einsätze (Kabelstopper) mit denen das möglich ist? Bei meinem 96ziger Proflex wurden extra Alueinsätze für diesen Zweck mitgeliefert

Robert


----------



## texas (25. September 2007)

suchst du sowas?

http://www.jagwireusa.com/de/housingferrules.html

http://www.jagwireusa.com/de/cablehousingguides.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (25. September 2007)

Nicht wirklich... Ich könnte es mal mit Endkappen von nem iLink versuchen.


----------



## texas (25. September 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=284111

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=222873


----------



## Catsoft (25. September 2007)

Danke! Jetzt brauch ich nur noch den passenden Shop...


----------



## texas (26. September 2007)

http://www.fahrradsaturn.com/Bremsenzubehör/Kabelstopper-für-Rahmen-mit-Disc-Zugführung::102470.html


----------



## Catsoft (26. September 2007)

Da bin ich jetzt mal gespannt...


----------



## Clemens (27. September 2007)

@Catsoft

Die Dinger gibts bei Alpha Bikes hier in München.


----------

